# Mozart - KV 299 - Flute and Harp Concerto in C major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted Good. Mozart's my favourite composer but this piece doesn't rank highly in my Mozart favourites list. Even so, it's an attractive work, skilfully composed for the two soloists.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

The melody of the second movement is just gorgeous, and I read somewhere that Mozart didn’t even like these 2 instruments, but it may have been just the harp


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been smitten with this work for decades - love the interplay between the two solo instruments.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

EvaBaron said:


> The melody of the second movement is just gorgeous, and I read somewhere that Mozart didn’t even like these 2 instruments, but it may have been just the harp


It's hard to tell from these letters, if Mozart really didn't like the instruments or might just have had little inclination for the particular jobs or didn't like the flute playing amateurs. If he disliked the flute it doesn't show in many of the piano concertos or some operas (like the Magic Flute ) 
I don't think he wrote anything else with harp. 
Unfortunately I don't like either instrument as solo, I just don't like their sound when constantly in the foreground. (The flute is o.k. in the orchestra and some chamber music but I don't care for e.g. Mozart's flute quartets or the solo flute concerto(s) either.)


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Kreisler jr said:


> It's hard to tell from these letters, if Mozart really didn't like the instruments or might just have had little inclination for the particular jobs or didn't like the flute playing amateurs. If he disliked the flute it doesn't show in many of the piano concertos or some operas (like the Magic Flute )
> I don't think he wrote anything else with harp.
> Unfortunately I don't like either instrument as solo, I just don't like their sound when constantly in the foreground. (The flute is o.k. in the orchestra and some chamber music but I don't care for e.g. Mozart's flute quartets or the solo flute concerto(s) either.)


I prefer them in a blend of more instruments as well, but when they are written good they can be heavenly in a symphony for example. I’m thinking of Beethoven’s 9th, first movement, right before the coda starts the flute leans into the coda in a beautiful way


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's excellent, particularly the slow movement. The fact that the harp is one of my favorite instruments makes me enjoy this concerto even more. It's a 7.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I like it.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I think it's excellent, particularly the slow movement. The fact that the harp is one of my favorite instruments makes me enjoy this concerto even more. It's a 7.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I like it.


In school a vote of 7/10 is not excellent. It's a not bad result.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> In school a vote of 7/10 is not excellent. It's a not bad result.


But a 7/10 by Mozart is a 10/10 by a regular student, so it's still excellent.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted excellent it's music that makes one happy/
Nicanor Zabaleta (harp), Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)/Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)
Two of my favourites.


----------

